# GSG Offers Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e3 Designing Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For those looking for an easy-to-learn, intuitive digitizing embroidery software, GSG offers Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e3 Designing. Like all Wilcom products, this program comes with CorelDRAW® Graphics Suite X6, which is completely integrated allowing for a more seamless, productive user experience. 

The latest version features extra-large True View thumbnails and a revamped interface with re-organized toolbars, brighter buttons, and easier configuration of toolbars and dockers. According to Wilcom, startup is faster by 30-50%, and new embroidery alphabets have been added along with calligraphy stitching capabilities. 

Users will find more assistance than before. How-to videos are featured inside the software, Tooltips has been expanded, and there are new sample designs illustrating main features. 

Other enhanced tools include Step Repeat Offsets for faster duplicating of objects, slanted zigzag underlay, and back stitch and stem stitch in stipple fills. This software is compatible with most of the industry’s top embroidery machine brands. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

